# Speedcubers in Wellington



## tx789 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm wondering how many speedcubers there are in Wellington on this forum. I know there is some but it seems most cubers in New Zealand are in Auckland and Hamilton (also in Christchurch) but most of the New Zealand's comps are up there. 


I would like another comp down here and since Joshua and David live in Hamilton and Auckland they tend to be in those places the only Wellington Comps were NZ Champs 2009 and 2010 at Te Papa.


----------



## JonesyCubes (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi there I would love to go to a comp in welly I live in Masterton and have a friend who lives in Masterton and is quite good. My pb is 15 seconds for 3x3x3


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 20, 2016)

JonesyCubes said:


> Hi there I would love to go to a comp in welly I live in Masterton and have a friend who lives in Masterton and is quite good. My pb is 15 seconds for 3x3x3


Hi from christchurch.
Wellington does have comps (one in may I recall). There are a few comps coming up in NZ, Palmerston north 2016 this sunday and you may be a little late for rego but do check. I have organised a competition in CHCH which is waiting for approval but will be late october (assuming it goes through). Finally there will be nationals in December but I can't reveal where that is yet.

NZ speedcubing is growing. We even have some cube stores now. E.g Cubes4Kiwis.co.nz.
 welcome to the forums!


----------



## tx789 (Sep 20, 2016)

JonesyCubes said:


> Hi there I would love to go to a comp in welly I live in Masterton and have a friend who lives in Masterton and is quite good. My pb is 15 seconds for 3x3x3



There will be another Wellington conp next year. The conmo in Palmerston North this Sunday the nearest the next is nationals. I highly doubt there will be more than four comps this year.


----------



## JonesyCubes (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Pteradorktyl (Jan 17, 2018)

Cubing in New Zealand has certainly grown enormously. With 376 official NZ WCA accounts plus many more people-I personally know a few- that don't have an account. The 2017 nats competition had maxed out the number of competitors (80) plus some spectators. I hope to see many more official and non-official competitions around NZ and not only centralized around Auckland so that our community can grow. If anybody from New Zealand wants to make a group on instagram or facebook, just reply to this post!


----------



## tx789 (Jan 17, 2018)

Pteradorktyl said:


> Cubing in New Zealand has certainly grown enormously. With 376 official NZ WCA accounts plus many more people-I personally know a few- that don't have an account. The 2017 nats competition had maxed out the number of competitors (80) plus some spectators. I hope to see many more official and non-official competitions around NZ and not only centralized around Auckland so that our community can grow. If anybody from New Zealand wants to make a group on instagram or facebook, just reply to this post!




There is a NZ cubers group chat and some local groups. 

Auckland will end up having more comps than other places since there are a lot of people living there. 

I would not say that comps were centralised around Auckland. Last year there was one in Auckland, Hamilton and Palmerston North and two in Wellington and Christchurch.

I don't see a need for unoffical comps. There were 7 last year, 5 in 2016, and 3 in 2014-2016. I remember 20 competitors at Nats 2012-14. So it has grown a lot.

Also I don't see how 80 is maxing out competitions. Techweek had a limit of 60 with 30 on the waiting list. Bigger venues are going to be needed in future but cost is an issue.


----------



## Pteradorktyl (Jan 17, 2018)

tx789 said:


> There is a NZ cubers group chat and some local groups.
> 
> Auckland will end up having more comps than other places since there are a lot of people living there.
> 
> ...



The auckland thing was just a joke. Nothing to get worried about. Not complaining at all and i understand the need for there to be more comps in auckland. Unofficial comps are not needed but it is a fun and cheap way to make friends as there is much less pressure. It would also encourage new or younger cubers to get more into the community as it would be much less overwhelming especially as a first competition. I did not say that 80 was maxing out competitions. I said that the competition let no more than 80 competitors to join and 80 people did. If there are group chats and local groups, could you please refer me to to them. I would be very thankful!


----------



## tx789 (Jan 18, 2018)

Pteradorktyl said:


> The auckland thing was just a joke. Nothing to get worried about. Not complaining at all and i understand the need for there to be more comps in auckland. Unofficial comps are not needed but it is a fun and cheap way to make friends as there is much less pressure. It would also encourage new or younger cubers to get more into the community as it would be much less overwhelming especially as a first competition. I did not say that 80 was maxing out competitions. I said that the competition let no more than 80 competitors to join and 80 people did. If there are group chats and local groups, could you please refer me to to them. I would be very thankful!



Search for them(groups). There is a Wellington group, Auckland and Christchurch, and Hamilton too I think.


----------

